# Advice for smoking ribs with A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER



## obrionusa (Oct 5, 2012)

I have 7# of country style ribs from the shoulder. I bought them at last sale date and had them in my freezer. Well I got nominated to make pulled pork and since these are on hand they are going on the grill tomorrow morning. I only have my gas grill and plan on cooking them around 200-250 until done. How would you go about smoking them with the A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER. Would you cold smoke first? If so for how long. Oh, I was going to just run on one burner and put the ribs on the other side.

Thanks so much!

O'Brion


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 5, 2012)

Put the tube on at the same time as you put the ribs in. Just make sure the tube is not above the flame and close the lid to hold the smoke in.

If the tube has to go where the flame is - put it on a brick to shield it so it won't all burn up right away


----------



## obrionusa (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks! Its brinning now in a salt water solution.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 5, 2012)

Brining your country style ribs. Now thats a new one for me. I would also use the amnts thingie at the sametime like Gary said. You should get enough smokie goodness for your liking.


----------



## obrionusa (Oct 6, 2012)

The cooker is at 215, Is this hot enough? I filled the tube up and it as been smoking for 3 hours at 215 degrees. Outside temp is only about 50. 1/4 hickory, 1/4 bourbon, 1/2 maple pellets.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 6, 2012)

I do mine at 225 -250


----------



## obrionusa (Oct 7, 2012)

They turned out fabulous! They were very moist! I will be brinning more often.


----------

